# Help on Making It Bigger, part two



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

Well I'm slowly getting there. Afer a couple of days sorting out my tax return, I decided to have a go at installing the bigger drive again.

The Quantum drive was locked, and I succesfully unlocked it.

when I type mount dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

I get

dev/hsa1: Success
mount: you must specify the filesystem type

I then enter the backup command

goes through scanning source drive etc, reports sizes 39 hours
uncompressed size: 1107 megabytes

and eventually I get

Backup failed: /mnt/dos/tivo.bak: Success

Where do I go from here.

Thanks in advance

Pete

I wonder why I don't see Thompson on any list of manufacturers?


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

It hasn't actually done the mount - the 'Sucess' is a bogus message. Does the target drive already have a filesystem on it? Is it NTFS? If so, linux won't be able to mount it, as it doesn't understand the layout. 

Sorry thats a bit vague - I'm sure someone else will be along soon with a much more comprehensive answer.....


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

Have you tried any of the suggestions mentioned in the last couple of replies to your previous post on this subject?

On the subject of NTFS, I'm using MFSTOOLS 2 LBA48 CD and it recognises my NTFS filesystems just fine. I didn't think it would, but it DOES - what can I say?

Regards, Len


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

linux can read from an NTFS drive but not write to it.


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

Mike B said:


> It hasn't actually done the mount - the 'Sucess' is a bogus message. Does the target drive already have a filesystem on it? Is it NTFS? If so, linux won't be able to mount it, as it doesn't understand the layout.
> 
> Sorry that's a bit vague - I'm sure someone else will be along soon with a much more comprehensive answer.....


Yes I have formatted the drive to FAT32, using windows XP. I will check the drive out again, and make sure I can write files to it using windows.

Thanks for your help and patience.

Pete


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

lenwuk said:


> Have you tried any of the suggestions mentioned in the last couple of replies to your previous post on this subject?
> 
> On the subject of NTFS, I'm using MFSTOOLS 2 LBA48 CD and it recognises my NTFS filesystems just fine. I didn't think it would, but it DOES - what can I say?
> 
> Regards, Len


The one which helped me most was the one which suggested the TiVo drive was locked (which it was). qunlock took care of that, and I seem to be getting a little further all the time.

When it says

*you must specify the filesystem type*

is this a prompt asking me to include FAT32 somewhere in the command line, or is it just an error report telling me it does not recognise the FS on my target drive?

Thanks for all your help and patience.

Pete


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

No, you shouldn't need to specify the filesystem type - it should recognise it automatically. The error you're getting indicates that you're trying to mount a partition that isn't formatted as a valid filesystem - eg FAT32.
You need to check the partition structure on hda - use the aforementioned
"dmesg | grep hd" command to see what it looks like.
It might help if you posted back the result of that command for hda.

Regards, Len


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

"when I type mount dev/hda1 /mnt/dos"

Care - you should be typing "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos"

Regards, Len


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Len

I left school a long long time ago, before there was such a thing as dyslexia.

I wonder?


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. How were you able to mount the drive?


----------



## drpyro (Mar 11, 2006)

If you're having problems mounting your drive containing the tivo.bak file, and the tivo.bak file is small enough to fit on a DVD, then you could do what I did :-

1) extract the files from the ISO image for MFSTOOLS to a dir called ISO.
2) copy the tivo.bak image into this directory.
3) Use mkisofs.exe (google it) to remake a bootable iso. I can't remember the exact command line, but it's along the lines of 

mkisofs.exe -o mfstools.iso -b ISOLINUX/ISOLINUX.BIN -c ISOLINUX/BOOT.CAT -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -l -R -r ISO

Burn the new iso to a dvd, boot from it, and then from the linux prompt, mount the DVD filesystem with "mount /dev/hdd /cdrom" (replacing /dev/hdd with whatever device your CD/DVD drive is actually on).


----------

